# Does ANYONE have blue rock kribs?



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

A recent trip to the Shedd Aquarium and a visit to http://african-cichlid.com/BlueRockKrib.htm has had me searching the internet to see if anyone sells these, but haven't found them for sale anywhere. Then I read this thread: http://www.cichlidsofvictoria.com/viewtopic.php?p=5274, and wondered if any had turned up. They seem like such an awesome species! I'm sure a lot of people including me would like to keep and breed them someday.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I have been looking for over 2 years for the Ugandan Blue Rock Krib. I have not had any luck in finding them. I'm not giving up but it's not looking good.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I have a friend that works at Shedd, I will see what i can do.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

tirzo13 said:


> I have a friend that works at Shedd, I will see what i can do.


That would be awesome .


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

If the Shedd's original purpose in distributing fry was to save the species, then I would think it would be a good time for them to redistribute. :wink:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I would love to have a breeding pair of these too. I like the breeding pair I have but these look way better.


----------

